# Waterfall plans any ideas



## herpocrite27 (May 27, 2011)

I want to build a waterfall in my Tegu cage. I have seen the Closed cell phome covered with grout methods for making such a decoration, but I'm not sure they ate Tegu proof. Does anyone have experience with this sort of thing in a tegu cage?

I am thinking making a fake rock that is out of reach of my Tegu and running tube up to it. The water will come through the rock and fall back into his dish where is will be recirculated back up. I planned on using the poam and grout mothod to make this rock.

My next idea was to make a cement column that will spill water out the top and down teh sides of the column. This structure will me mositioned in the center of the water dish.

Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks guys and girls


----------



## Toby_H (May 27, 2011)

I've made countless Vivariums, terrariums, etc including a handful of waterfalls as well as many different 'faux rock' approaches...

To make a long story short... I surely wouldn't do it...


I do not believe any form blend that includes foam will stand up to an adult Tegu's claws. 

In order to make something strong enough to stand up to the Tegu it will have to be made of rock, brick, concere or the like and would be insanely heavy.

The only way I see it in any way practical is if you had a very large outdoor enclosure and made a waterfall as part of a pond.


----------



## montana (May 27, 2011)

You could get one of those free standing waterfalls they sell at ACE or where ever ..

Just put it in the enclosure and use it for a water bowl ...

If you get tired of it just put it on the porch and enjoy it ,,


----------



## herpocrite27 (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried making a waterfall out of cement and grout, but it was far too heavy. I also made a foam rock with tubes that pump water through. This rock will be placed up high on the back of the cage. The water will run the pump located in the water dish up a tube to the foam rock. I plan to make a filter with multaple layers of different sixed screen. Each screen layer will have a small amount of space between them. This way teh pump will not become clogged. I cant see the clogging becoming much of an issue. I have a waterdish with high sides placed in the corner of the cage and it almost never has even the slightest bit of mulch in it. I take him outside every day for walks around the yard, so maybe my tegu doesnt get bored enough to tear the cage apart. 
The grout covered foam rock being out of reach should keep it from getting damaged. I am also thinking about covering the rock with the same reptile safe epoxy my cage is made of. If I do this, I would have no concerns about him damaging it, even if he climbs on it every day. I'll let you all know how it goes. Thanks again for the help


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah Ive been excited about adding a waterfall to my gU's cage after shopping around on making a custom one, Ive decided to go the pre assembled route. I dont want to have to deal with any builder error


----------

